# The TBT Timeline



## oath2order (Jan 2, 2015)

Given that it was recently the TBT 10th Anniversary, I figured I should do something for it. And so, I created the TBT Timeline, a massive list of links chronicling the events and forum changes in TBT's history as listed in the Bell Tree HQ.

Some things aren't listed as they would take up too much space in the already crowded earlier years, and this is getting a little low on space. These things are as follows.

Old trivia events
TBT Game Torunaments
TBT Olympics
Acre B-3 Chat Threads
Tank Wars
Bell Tree Guard
Bell Tree Socials
Monthly Signature Contests
Various TBT Newspapers
TBT Weekly
Smash Camp through the years

As Bastoise99 famously said:



Bastoise99 said:


> You should. People should always know how big thing are made.



Does anybody know when Justin became an admin? I have it narrowed down to between February 3, 2013 and May 29, 2013 thanks to the Wayback Machine, but that's all. I think this is the closest I have but if anybody else has an exact date, that'd be cool.

*2001*

December 14 - Animal Crossing releases in Japan



*2002*

September 15 - Animal Crossing releases in North America



*2003*

October 17 - Animal Crossing releases in Australia



*2004*

September 24 - Animal Crossing releases in Europe
November 7 - InvisionFree TBT is created
December 2 - TBT opens to select few
December 4 - Custom Member Title eliminated
December 4 - Forum timestamps changed to match NSider
December 5 - Quick forum changes
December 6 - TBT Guides announced
December 7 - Project to create new user ranks
December 10 - New Ranks: Phase Two
December 11 - TBT reaches 1,000 posts
December 16 - TBT does not open to the public since Invisionfree is down
December 19 - TBT opens to public
December 19 - List of upcoming forum updates
December 22 - Opening date to the first Bell Tree Fair
December 23 - First BTF Chat Thread
December 24 - First BTF Scavenger Hunt Event
December 30 - AT Contest



*2005*

January 3 - Changes to the Advertisement Board
January 6 - Voting for new icons
January 14 - News Board released
January 15 - SMART_TECH_DRAGON_15 made sage
January 21 - Council Board shut down
January 15 - Usernames no longer underlines
January 23 - Bulletin Board opens
January 25 - 30 threads default per page
January 28 - New user ranks work in progress
February 3 - New user ranks planned
February 7 - New user ranks added
February 12 - Planning for new board names
February 13 - Interest gathering for a chat room
February 20 - Polling for the ACDS Board
February 24 - New boards added; Bell system added
March 3 - Bulerias made admin, forum merge
March 3 - HRA Score Contest
March 5 - Linkerator made mod
March 6 - First TBT Fan-Fic Contest
March 17 - Sage forum password changes
March 22 - Landmark Contest and 10K posts
March 25 - Bells first have a use
March 26 - Rank abilities changing
March 27 - TBT Weekly Volume 1
March 28 - New rank added
April 3 - New Spam Policy
April 8 - Gamers' Lounge and ACDS board released
April 9 - Image limit per post increased to 50
April 13 - Rule for being a member of NSider removed
April 20 - Bell Tree Smiley Vote
April 24 - TBT AIM chat released
April 28 - First TBT Trivia
May 1 - New rule about leaks
May 2 - Spam board removed
May 11 - Second TBT Fan-Fic Contest
May 11 - TBT Official Avatar Election
May 22 - Suggestion board added
May 28 - Banner changed
May 29 - First TBT Survey
June 6 - Bastoise99 made a mod
June 8 - First TBT Awards
June 11 - Bastoise99 made an admin
June 13 - 10,000th post
June 13 - Planning for Video Game Boards
June 17 - 25,000 post
June 20 - Online/Offline tags added
June 20 - "Members currently reading topic" added
June 21 - Affiliate icon voting
June 21 - TBT Best Profile Contest
June 29 - TYOSHI90 (Flummoxer) steps down
July 5 - InvisionFree Warning System added to TBT
July 10 - Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 becomes a local mod
July 30 - Announcement of the Arcade
August 1 - Sig Limit introduced
August 8 - Active user list changed to 30 minutes
August 10 - New skin added
August 27 - Domain Name change
August 25 - PIKMIN042 (Mino) becomes a local mod
August 29 - PIKMIN042 (Mino) is a temp. admin
September 1 - New domain name
September 1 - Spam board returns
September 5 - Decision of the anniversary
September 10 - Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 becomes a global mod
September 14 - 300 Members
October 4 - PIKMIN042 (Mino) becomes a global mod
October 13 - Rule update
October 16 - Second TBT Fair Upcoming
October 31 - First opening of the Woods
November 5 - Second TBT Fair Starts
November 7 - DarthGohan1 made a sage
November 7 - First TBT Birthday
November 8 - New Arcade
November 11 - IRC released
November 14 - JJramone made sage
November 19 - Friend Code Policy revised
November 22 - Bell Tree HQ is first board with 1,000 topics
November 22 - New advertising rules
November 23 - ACWW releases in Japan
November 25 - TBTFS Store released
November 27 - 400 Members
November 30 - Graphics team created
December 3 - DarthGohan1 becomes a local mod
December 4 - ƒish becomes a local mod
December 5 - 25 people online at once
December 5 - ACWW releases in North America
December 8 - ACWW releases in Australia
December 11 - Winter skin added
December 11 - Two new arcade games
December 17 - 500 Members
December 20 - Trading Post Board added



*2006*

January 14 - 500 Members
January 24 - Bastoise99 steps down
January 26 - TBT Graphics Contest
February 1 - Justin is a Sage
February 2 - ZeldaFreak is a sage
February 4 - Future Board Changes
February 6 - Sporge becomes a local mod
February 7 - DarthGohan1 becomes global mod
February 7 - Board merge
February 8 - ƒish becomes a global mod
February 9 - Zero_13 becomes a local mod
February 9 - Town Dump closed
February 10 - Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 becomes an admin
February 13 - TBT hits 100k posts
February 17 - 2 New Graphics Team Members
February 26 - The Gate board released
March 11 - Spring Contest
March 15 - TBTS closes
March 19 - Post of the Week contests
March 31 - ACWW releases in Europe
April 6 - Sage IRC chat opens
April 7 - Spam Contest
April 16 - Bulerias resigns
April 26 - InvisionFree moves to a new server
May 13 - Town dump deleted
May 13 - May update
May 14 - PKMNMasterSamus and OddCrazyMe made sages
May 22 - ƒish steps down
May 24 - Upcoming updates
May 29 - Various changes
May 29 - Project Sunlight
June 6 - Few updates
June 12 - New buttons
June 15 - 800 members
June 28 - TBT IRC returns
July 11 - Zero_13 steps down
August 11 - Bulletin board moves
August 14 - DarthGohan1 and Bastoise99 return as mods
August 15 - 900 Members
September 29 - TBT's Future
October 4 - Plans for TBT's future site
October 23 - Background music added to TBT
October 25 - Pattern Section added to TBT
October 31 - Arcade returns
November 6 - 2 Year Anniversary
November 28 - Sporge becomes a global mod, Bastoise99 steps down
December 15 - Bell Tree Bank
December 16 - New Winter Skin
December 21 - Sig Contest
December 21 - Arcade fixed
December 23 - Podcast #6 added
December 29 - Podcast #7 added
December 30 - DarthGohan1 resigns
December 31 - Massive Arcade update



*2007*

January 3 - Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 retires
January 5 - Podcast #8
January 14 - Podcast #9
February 8 - Valentine's Day event
February 14 - Search function added
February 20 - Upcoming TBT updates
February 19 - Top 10 Posters temporarily removed
March 9 - TBT's Amazon Store
March 10 - VideoGame Videos added
March 14 - Upcoming Updates
March 14 - Rename a Board Contest
March 20 - Bulerias and Bastoise99 added as sages
May 22 - 200,000th post
August 2 - Sage rank removed, Committees added
September 17 - NSider closes, mass immigration to TBT
September 19 - 2,000 members
October 21 - Blogs added
October 23 - Autumn Skin added
October 30 - Third Year Site Statistics
December 16 - News system updates



*2008*

February 12 - OddCrazyMe (Tyler) becomes a mod
March 13 - TBT hits 250,000 Posts
March 21 - The Basement returns
April 8 - Acre B3 chat threads end
May 31 - TBT converts to Zetaboards!!
July 5 - Project Tide and Project Sunlight officially end
July 7 - Rules update
July 16 - accityfolk Youtube channel opens
July 18 - AC4Life merges into TBT
July 28 - Bulerias resigns
August 28 - Future board changes
September 16 - Board renovation
September 23 - New avatar gallery
November 3 - The Acre board retired
November 10 - Autumn theme updated
November 14 - TBT reaches 300,000 posts
November 16 - ACCF releases in North America
November 20 - ACCF releases in Japan
December 4- ACCF releases in Australia
December 5 - ACCF releases in Europe
December 22 - TBT's IRC channel moves



*2009*

January 1 - Grawr becomes a mod
January 15 - ACcityfolk.com opens
January 19 - Nigel becomes a mod
February 13 - TBT reaches 500,000 posts
February 16 - Valentine's theme released
February 21 - TBT reaches 6,000 members
February 28 - IRC network changes
March 4 - Spring theme updated
March 14 - Bell System update
March 27 - Three new avatar folders
April 22 - New Signature Rules
May 8 - OddCrazyMe (Tyler) resigns
May 16 - Bell system updated for all browsers
June 14 - Miranda and OddCrazyMe (Tyler) promoted to mods
June 26 - TBT reaches 800,000 posts
September 6 - Arcade returns to Zetaboards
October 17 - Discussion on when to observe TBT's birthday
October 30 - First mention of moving to vBulletin
November 7 - TBT turns five
November 21 - TBT reaches 1 million posts
November 27 - stormcommander changes his name to Jeremy
December 23 - People's Choice Awards 2009



*2010*

January 8 - First moderator applications
January 14 - Comatose2009 (Micah) and KazooieC (Conor) added as mods, Miranda promoted to admin
June 11 - Status updates and board feed added
July 31 - DarthGohan1 steps down
October 12 - Autumn/Winter Update
November 8 - TBT Moves to vBulletin!!
December 23 - People's Choice Award 2010



*2011*

January 6 - Move date announced
January 7 - ZetaBoards to vBulletin transfer guide
January 15 - Tyler becomes an admin
January 20 - Minor forum update
March 22 - New Shop Added. Cake released
June 25 - SockHead and AndyB added as mods
August 25 - Applications for Shop Manager open
December 24 - People's Choice Awards 2011



*2012*

April 28 - Project Revive the IRC
August 11 - AndyB steps down
September 29 - Sage usergroup returns. OddCrazyMe (Tyler) demoted.
October 20 - Justin becomes a mod. Origin of "Jubs" found in this thread
October 27 - TBT Candy Thread
November 6 - TBT's 8th Birthday
November 8 - ACNL releases in Japan
November 18 - Ability to add NNID to profiles added
December 1 - ど, う, ぶ, つ, の, and 森 collectibles released
December 6 - Winter Signature Contest. Snow Globe and Trophy added



*2013*

January 1 - People's Choice Awards 2012
February 10 - Role Playing Beta closed
March 7 - Signature Guidelines updated
March 12 - Conor steps down
March 30 - Bunny Day Easter Egg Hunt
April 1 - Easter Egg Hunt Results
April 14 - Miranda, Grawr, Nigel removed from staff
April 19 - In-site IRC client added
May 19 - Dutch board opens, Re-Tail, Train Station and Patterns board officially released
May 26 - New Leaf Contests
June 1 - Animal Crossing Trivia Raffle
June 2 - ProfGallows and ZR388 added as mods
June 8 - Able Sisters' board update
June 9 - ACNL releases in North America
June 14 - ACNL releases in Europe
June 15 - ACNL releases in Australia
June 18 - Re-Tail made a main board with prefixes
July 3 - TBT Town Tour Videos
July 20 - Wi-Fi Rating released
July 23 - User titles made free
July 24 - Thunder added as mod
July 30 - TBT reaches 1.5 million posts
July 30 - New prefix for Able Sisters'
August 12 - Staff applications open
August 14 - Micah steps down
August 14 - Collectibles redone, Chocolate Cake released
August 15 - New ACNL avatars added
August 18 - Summer Contest winners announced
August 26 - Mumble server opens
August 27 - Sporge steps down
September 7 - Birthstones announced
September 12 - Jas0n, Jennifer, Kaiaa added as mods
September 23 - Design update
September 26 - SockHead steps down
September 30 - Announcement of Upcoming Announcements
September 30 - Announcement of Upcoming Announcements
October 1 - Early October 2013 Bell Tree Direct. Pear and opal released.
October 12 - Pok?ball release
October 27 - Late October 2013 Bell Tree Direct
November 1 - The Woods Epilogue
November 5 - November Contests delayed
November 25 - TBT Fair Returns!
December 1 - TBT hits 2 million posts
December 19 - TBT's 9th Birthday
December 31 - Party Popper release
December 31 - People's Choice Awards 2013



*2014*

January 1 - TBT Fair 2013 Contest Winners
January 12 - TBT Fair 2013 Raffle Winners
January 12 - Garnet Birthstone released
January 13 - Closing Ceremony for the 2013 TBT Fair
March 10 - Announcement of Upcoming Announcements
March 11 - March 2014 Bell Tree Direct. Cherry and March Birthstone released.
April 3 - April Birthstone added
April 19 - TBT's Second Easter Egg Hunt
 May 4 - May Birthstone released
June 6 - Sequel to the Announcement of Upcoming Announcements
June 9 - June 2014 Bell Tree Direct. Peach and Pearl released
June 14 - City Folk boards shut down
June 19 - Staff applications open
July 5 - Ruby Birthstone available
July 17 - TBT's Spam Account Crusade
July 17 - Collectible Creation Contest
July 18 - Tina and Gandalf added as mods
August 5 - TBT Beach Party
August 9 - Peridot Birthstone released
September 8 - September 2014 Bell Tree Direct
September 8 - Bell Tree Podcast #1
September 10 - Bell Tree Podcast released on iTunes
September 13 - ABD Interest turned off
October 15 - October birthstone released
October 18 - Bell Tree Podcast #2
October 19 - October 2014 Bell Tree Direct
October 29 - TBT Server issues
October 31 - Halloween 2014 Event
November 1 - Topaz Birthstone released
November 7 - TBT's 10th Birthday
November 16 - Pok?ball Raffle opens
November 29 - Bell Tree Fair 2014 opens
December 2 - December Birthstone released
December 3 - Bell Tree Fair Prizes open
December 16 - Trophy Design
December 18 - People's Choice Awards 2014
December 19 - TBT's 10th Birthday
December 21 - December 2014 Bell Tree Direct
December 28 - Bell Tree Fair 2014 Voting opens



*2015*

January 1 - Garnet re-released
January 9 - Bell Tree Fair 2014 Closing Ceremony
January 22 - Friday the 13th 2015 event begins
February 1 - Amethyst re-released
February 14 - Friday the 13th 2015 event ends
February 14 - Bell Tree Dating re-opens
March 1 - Aquamarine re-released
April 5 - Bunny Day Easter Egg Hunt
April 7 - Bunny Day Easter Egg Hunt ends


----------



## Murray (Jan 2, 2015)

why is the server being down for an hour on the timeline?


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2015)

Murray said:


> why is the server being down for an hour on the timeline?



gotta mini mod that ish up!!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 2, 2015)

Hah I didn't even know some of those stuff happened in 2014

Oops


----------



## oath2order (Jan 2, 2015)

Murray said:


> why is the server being down for an hour on the timeline?



What you mean the TBT server crash of 2014?


----------



## f11 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pre sure Jubs made an admin when someone was modded. I remeber reading that, lol.


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2015)

Crys said:


> Pre sure Jubs made an admin when someone was modded. I remeber reading that, lol.



jubs became admin after tbt got hacked and i was mod 8)


----------



## Murray (Jan 2, 2015)

oath2order said:


> What you mean the TBT server crash of 2014?



you make it out as if it was very significant, and maybe for you it was 

I hope it wasn't too traumatic


----------



## oath2order (Jan 2, 2015)

Murray said:


> you make it out as if it was very significant, and maybe for you it was
> 
> I hope it wasn't too traumatic



It was traumatic for other people silly



Crys said:


> Pre sure Jubs made an admin when someone was modded. I remeber reading that, lol.



were you really around back then? Dang


----------



## Murray (Jan 2, 2015)

oath2order said:


> It was traumatic for other people silly
> 
> 
> 
> were you really around back then? Dang



you should also put in all the restocks they were very traumatic for other people


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 2, 2015)

Why was Garnet released twice? SHouldn't it be Garnet returns.


----------



## f11 (Jan 3, 2015)

oath2order said:


> It was traumatic for other people silly
> 
> 
> 
> were you really around back then? Dang


i wasn't. I just like to read old threads.


----------



## nard (Jan 3, 2015)

you must have a lot of time on your hands


----------



## oath2order (Jan 3, 2015)

Fuzzling said:


> you must have a lot of time on your hands



This took quite a while. Maybe two weeks


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 3, 2015)

oath2order said:


> This took quite a while. Maybe two weeks



Was it worth it?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 4, 2015)

You forgot an important date in 06, Tom joined Nov 7th, 2006!!! /s

Really though, nice work. Lotta effort put into that. You check the old board for dates and stuff as well?


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 4, 2015)

Tom said:


> You forgot an important date in 06, Tom joined Nov 7th, 2006!!! /s
> 
> Really though, nice work. Lotta effort put into that. You check the old board for dates and stuff as well?



Dangit! I was just going to post that!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 5, 2015)

u forgot (re)birth of mafia in 2013 u idiot


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow, thanks for making this -- that's quite the effort.


----------



## Murray (Jan 11, 2015)

forum died for a few minutes, better add it to the timeline


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 8, 2015)

Damn, I wish I had these resources for the fair!!11!!111


----------



## Bowie (Apr 8, 2015)

Actually, a timeline of TBT's history is already available on the TBT Wikia, updated frequently.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 8, 2015)

I wonder who runs that Wiki.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 8, 2015)

I want this era of tbt back


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 8, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Actually, a timeline of TBT's history is already available on the TBT Wikia, updated frequently.



Why does this site have or even need a wiki?


----------



## Bowie (Apr 8, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> Why does this site have or even need a wiki?



Don't ask me. I wouldn't wanna upset the creator by dissing it, however. He or she did a very good job at it either way, and the information is very accurate and detailed.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 9, 2015)

Not sure if I'm afraid or impressed. Or both. In regard to the wikia.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Apr 9, 2015)

I do wonder who does write the wiki?!
Anyway, the timeline was really detailed and I'm kinda new so it's nice to know things! 
Also what is a sage? I'm a little confused >~<


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 9, 2015)

Pietro:)100 said:


> I do wonder who does write the wiki?!
> Anyway, the timeline was really detailed and I'm kinda new so it's nice to know things!
> Also what is a sage? I'm a little confused >~<



Considering every post made on it is by the same person I'd hazard a guess it's that person lol.


A sage is a retired staff member. They have green usernames.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 9, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Not sure if I'm afraid or impressed. Or both. In regard to the wikia.



This gave me something to do while grinding Divination on RuneScape


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 10, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Not sure if I'm afraid or impressed. Or both. In regard to the wikia.



Both of those are missing the word sad


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Apr 10, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Considering every post made on it is by the same person I'd hazard a guess it's that person lol.
> 
> 
> A sage is a retired staff member. They have green usernames.


 Thank you! 
The mysterious wiki contributor could be among us *right now*...


----------



## Caius (Apr 10, 2015)

Oath are you okay?


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 11, 2015)

this thread just proves there was never a chance for anyone else to get that golden egg!  

awesome thread though


----------



## Prabha (Apr 12, 2015)

Wow this is so cool. I wish I discovered this site sooner.


----------



## Togekid (Aug 8, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I wonder who runs that Wiki.



Oath2order runs the wiki.


----------

